# Physalis oder auch Andenbeere



## Eva-Maria (31. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,
auf besonderen Wunsch einer Dame südlich von München..
hier das versprochene Physalisbild, Höhe der Pflanze 25 cm.
 

Noch einen schönen Tag...


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus!
Hälst du uns bezüglich dieser Pflanze auf dem Laufenden? Ich finde das spannend!


----------



## Connemara (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal eine ANdenbeere in meinem Garten (in einem Kübel). Bin mal gespannt, ob das was wird...hab gar keine Ahnung, ob man da besondere Dinge berücksichtigen sollte ....muss ich doch Mr. Goo..e mal fragen 
Meine ist mittlerweile schon so ca. 40 cm hoch...


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch eine geholt, da unser Nachbar letztes Jahr eine 1,50m hohe hatte, die viele Früchte getragen hat. Mittlerweile ist sie auch schon 50cm hoch und blüht bereits...


----------



## Bambus Mami (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Danke für das Bild!
Ja, ich muss zugeben, ein schönes Pflänzchen....
Ich versuche mal, morgen ein Bild von meinen einzustellen und dann müssen wir halt Ende September vergleichen, gell?
Hast Du die selbst aus Samen gezogen oder als Minis gekauft?


Grüße aus dem Südzipfel Deutschlands
Bambus Mami


----------



## pyro (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Ich hab schon einige Jahre Physalis. Der "Baum" wird bis zu 2m hoch im Wintergarten und trägt reichlich Früchte. Zum Herbst hin ist oft das Problem das sehr viele Früchte nicht mehr reifen da die Sonne und Wärme nicht mehr ausreicht.


----------



## totti01 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Guten morgen,

auch ich habe seit Jahren Physalis im Garten.
Wenn man überlegt, dass aus einem sooo kleinem Samen eine so große Pflanze wird...
Also ich trockne mir immer einige Samen aus einer Frucht und setze diese dann spätestens im Februar in Erde. 
Das alles schön auf der Fensterbank platziert und nach etwa 2 Wochen kommen die ersten Triebe 
Man kann die Pflanze auch überwintern, allerdings muss man den riesen Strauch ins Haus holen und darauf habe ich keinen Bock. 
Also jedes Jahr auf`s neue ausgesät und dann im Freibeet in die Erde gesetzt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*



Bambus Mami schrieb:


> Hallo Eva-Maria!
> Danke für das Bild!
> Hast Du die selbst aus Samen gezogen oder als Minis gekauft?
> Grüße aus dem Südzipfel Deutschlands
> Bambus Mami



Moin K..........
nö, gekauft... in einem Gartencenter, für 1,99.
Da war die Pflanze vll. so 12 cm hoch.
Innerhalb einer Woche, in einem vernünftig großen Topf, im GWH stehend,
schoß sie hoch auf die jetzige Größe.... man kann förmlich zuschauen beim Wachsen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*



totti01 schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> Man kann die Pflanze auch überwintern, allerdings muss man den riesen Strauch ins Haus holen und darauf habe ich keinen Bock.



Gute Idee, wäre ja mal was anderes für die breite Süd-West-Fensterbank im WoZi.
Rückschneiden auf eine vernünftige Größe und dann über den Winter dort deponieren.
Unsere beiden __ Spaltgriffel, in großen Terrakotta-Kübeln, lieben dieses Sonnenfenster auch über den Winter, blühen dort herrlich weiter.


----------



## Bambus Mami (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Hallo, Eva-Maria!

Ich habe für meine 2 Pflanzen (eigentlich 3, da schlecht pikiert) 4,95 € bezahlt (und natürlich anteilig Versand...) 
Grundsätzlich hast Du aber Recht, erst mal schauen, was es um die Ecke gibt - alleine schon wegen unserer Umwelt!
Ansonsten schlag ich den nochmaligen Vergleich im September vor und von der besseren Pflanze nehmen wir dann Samen ab für unsere Tauschaktion Ende des Jahres 
Bis bald!

Grüße aus dem Allgäu von 
Bambus Mami Kristin


----------



## Connemara (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

ganz schön groß geworden


----------



## Bambus Mami (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Wow, Birgit 

aber meine Physalis ist auch nicht schlecht gewachsen....
vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, die nächsten Tage ein Beweisfoto einzustellen.....


Ende September zählen dann Früchte!!!
LG Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Kristin


----------



## Connemara (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Physalis oder auch Andenbeere*

Ja, ich bin sehr gespannt, wie viele es werden...sind schon so einige. Ist aber meine erste Physalispflanze undich habe keine Ahnung, wie viele Früchte eine einzelne Pflanze haben kann!


----------

